# How to clean a frame



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I just picked up a new frame for my GTO (my old one has issues). Anyways, the new frame is a bare frame that has recently been taken off of another GTO/LeMans, so it is not powder coated or painted. It is however, a bit dirty, greasy, grimey, etc. So my question is what is the best way to clean the frame and to remove 40+ years of gunk?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Power wash it with a grease remover, then have it blasted!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

sand blast it-- you should be able to get it done for 200-300 depending where you live. I dont even think you need to clean anything,I didnt and mine came out MINT. I paid$230 and also had the rear end blasted at the same time


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If your cleaning it at home and no access to a sand blaster, I would use a gasket scraper to knock the big chunks off, then use some gunk engine cleaner, wire brush and a power washer to remove the rest. Paint after it drys completely.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It could take a wire wheel on a drill. Brake cleaner/ carb cleaner works well on the really stubborn stuff. That stuff will dry the skin and can give a mild burning feel.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. Originally I was thinking of cleaning it at home, for I had thought of using a wire wheel and a pressure washer, but the other ideas mentioned I did not think of. I just checked on getting the whole car blasted. I was quoted approx. $1300 to blast exterior, engine compartment, trunk, underneath side and seperate frame.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would not sand blast the big panels as it sometimes wraps them. You should be fine with blasting the edges, but I would grind or DA the majority of the fenders, doors, rear quarters, roof, trunk and hood down to bare metal.
I was told media/soda blasting is more forgiving.


----------



## curtdan62 (Oct 27, 2010)

Crusty, where did you have your sandblasting done.. I am also in Rhode Island and I plan on starting my restoration this winter of my 66.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Rukee, I was told the same thing regarding media blasting or soda blasting. My body shop mentioned media blasting but did not mention good or bad regarding soda blasting. I just discovered soda blasting this week and the quote I have to blast my entiore car is for soda blasting. The guy is mobile and will come to me. 

I discovered a guy that is mobile and soda blasts. So I am looking into my options. I did take a closer look at the frame today. Yes, the front end had it fair share of grease, gunk, dirt, etc, but the back end is reasonably clean (fr a 40+ yea rold frame) and even is still painted.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

curt your in luck apssandblasting.com: The Leading APS Sandblasting Site on the Net right there in coventry- rates may be higher I had it done 4 years ago- but they did a great job and turned it around in 2 days


----------

